# Senior Toy Poodle Picky Eater



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Did the vet check her teeth? If her mouth is OK, you could try coating the kibble in a strong smelling broth - cat food is often used to get convalescent dogs eating because of its stronger scent, but may be high in protein - perhaps a spoonful or tow in warn water would work. I cook for mine when they don't get raw, using the principles outlined on DogAware.com: Diet & Health Info for Man's Best Friend The site has excellent ideas for toppers for commercial foods, as well as principles for normal and special diets - you may find some helpful information there.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Couple of things, you don't mention how old Cece is, second how long has she been toothless?

The longer a dog is toothless the more their jaws degrade they lose bone and it is difficult for them to pick up kibble and toss it back down their throat remember they are swallowing the kibble whole.

You could also try soaking the kibble until it plumps up.

Because the consistency matters ss for adding water to the kibble I found that grinding food processor first helps a lot, adding really warm to hot water helps because cold or tepid doesn't soak in properly.

Also the depth of a bowl can making eating difficult for a toothless dog try a shallower dish.

My girl Flower will be 14 next month she has had no teeth for the last 8 years so I have done all of the above feeding her including feeding her a flat plate. I finally I am just feeding Flower canned food because she has lost over a 1/4 of her lower jaw, it was just getting increasingly difficult and messy for her to properly pick up the food and swallow it which led to some weight loss. Changing her to all wet food got the weight back on. With wet food you have to feed more to get the same calories. 

Something you need to consider. although it may not be true in your case, that even though your dog got a "clean" bill of health vets can and and do miss things. Which was the case with Flower's sister Cappi you can check out my journey with her. Something to think about that they are not being picky and just don't feel well.


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

On the one occasion, I have had an aged dog with anorexia, I fed a kibble soaked in chicken stock and put through a food processor. Occasionally I added a little ground beef or chicken. YUM!! Seemed to work.
Eric.

PS she was blind, deaf but not debilitated (her younger daughter was her guide dog) But when her scent failed she was sensory deprived and had to be put down. RIP VeVe the minipoo who ruled for 15 years.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

I have a dog who only had the front long teeth left. I soak her food,kibbles and add a canned food to it and carrots or green beans and use a food processor and it works fine and see eats well. She is only 7 but was raised poorly when I got her at 1.5 years old, her teeth went really quick


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

I did have to hand feed Tangee her last year, she would push her little mouth against my palm to get the kibble in. Getting puppy Timi to guard the food from was a huge help in getting her to eat, and near the end a little dab of nutracal ten minutes before eating really got her appetite going.


----------



## cecethepoodle (Aug 23, 2014)

Cece is around 13 but I'm not sure since she is a rescue. Her final 4 teeth were removed probably two years ago.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Sorry, I meant "mouth", not "teeth" - I wonder if there is something painful there? Or it could simply be that her sense of smell is not as good as it used to be, making the kibble less appealing.


----------



## cecethepoodle (Aug 23, 2014)

I think I'm going to take her back to the vet soon. Since this thread started she has stopped even eating her wet food. Oh senior dogs.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

cecethepoodle said:


> I think I'm going to take her back to the vet soon. Since this thread started she has stopped even eating her wet food. Oh senior dogs.



Sorry, I know your pain well. Her last year I was easily spending $50-$100 a week buying and cooking different foods to tempt Tangee to eat...


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

I forgot to mention: warming the food makes it smell stronger and more appetising!!


----------



## cecethepoodle (Aug 23, 2014)

*Update*

Thank you all for your suggestions! Cece seems to want to eat this evening so maybe I won't need take her to the vet after all. But I will keep an eye on her.


----------



## cecethepoodle (Aug 23, 2014)

*Switch To Fromm*

Hi all! 

I wanted to post another update on my #CeceProbs . I ended up switching her to Fromm Gold for her dry kibble and kept her on Blue Buffalo canned for her breakfast. She never wanted her kibbles though so I am not sure what happened. Now I stick her food in the blender with water, scoop of peanut butter, and a spoonful of coconut oil (that is just for fun). She seems to like that. Thank you for those that suggested I blend her food. I am not sure if the kibbles were hurting her after awhile of swallowing them whole, she had been doing it for years so maybe it just took its toll. 

I have been reading a lot about Honest Kitchen. I bought a sample of the beef formula and she did enjoy it, and was always curious as to what I was mixing up in her dinner bowl when I was feeding it to her. The price is a little daunting though. Does anyone have any thoughts? Should I just keep doing what I'm doing with Fromm? She is 13 so I am probably just being silly and not accepting that she is old.


----------



## LoriT (Jul 11, 2015)

cecethepoodle said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I wanted to post another update on my #CeceProbs . I ended up switching her to Fromm Gold for her dry kibble and kept her on Blue Buffalo canned for her breakfast. She never wanted her kibbles though so I am not sure what happened. Now I stick her food in the blender with water, scoop of peanut butter, and a spoonful of coconut oil (that is just for fun). She seems to like that. Thank you for those that suggested I blend her food. I am not sure if the kibbles were hurting her after awhile of swallowing them whole, she had been doing it for years so maybe it just took its toll.
> 
> I have been reading a lot about Honest Kitchen. I bought a sample of the beef formula and she did enjoy it, and was always curious as to what I was mixing up in her dinner bowl when I was feeding it to her. The price is a little daunting though. Does anyone have any thoughts? Should I just keep doing what I'm doing with Fromm? She is 13 so I am probably just being silly and not accepting that she is old.


My dogs love the Honest Kitchen, although because of the price, don't get it too often (75 lbs and 26 lbs). Also Sojos might be good, again, pricey. Coco, who is my senior toy poodle hospice foster, probably would love it too and it wouldn't cost that much to feed him that and easier on his teeth, which are all rotten. He will eat soaked kibble too and also hard kibble, but I'm sure it hurts his mouth with his horrible teeth.


----------

